# Partition verloren gegangen



## Dennis123 (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo

ich habe eine Platte mit 6 Partitionen. 

1. war NTFS (Windows),
2. NTFS (Share),
3. NTFS (Backup),
4. SWAP,
5. ext3 (Linux),
6. Fat32 (Recover).

Am Samstag wollte ich die Share Partition löschen. Nachdem ich die Share Partition zum Löschen selektiert habe, wollte das Programm einen Neustart machen.
Das habe ich auch soweit durchgeführt. Dann kam ein Menü bei dem Partition Magic die Änderungen durchgeführt hat. Dann hat sich das System neugestartet und
beim Starten von Windows kam plötzlich Error22 No such Partition oder s.ähnlich. Dann dachte ich ok dann starte ich die Windows Reparatur Console und gebe fixmbr ein.
Aber das brachte nichts. Jetzt habe ich die Platte in meinen funktionsfähigen Rechner eingebaut und alle Partitionen sind immer noch da bis auf die Windows Partition.
Wenn ich ein Partition Manager öffne z.B. gparted dann wird mir unallocated angezeigt, an der Größe der Partition hat sich nichts weiter verändert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit
die Partitionstabellen zu reparieren oder die Partition komplett wieder herzustellen. Ich nehme an, wenn ich eine neue Partition erstelle, dann sind alle Daten verloren. In der 
Computerverwaltung --> Datenträgerverwaltung wird mir die Partition bei den Platten nicht angezeigt, nur bei der unteren Übersicht Datenträger, dort steht "Freier Speicherplatz".
Ich kann mit der rechten Maustaste ein Kontextmenü erzeugen und ein "Neues logisches Laufwerk..." und "Hilfe" auswählen. Ich nehme an, wenn ich neues logisches Laufwerk auswähle,
wird eine Partition erstellt und die Daten sind futsch?

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen?

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Godstyle (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hatte das selbe Problem ich habe es mit OODiskRecovery6 hinbekommen, das konnte mir letztendlich die gesammte Partition wieder herstellen.

mfg


----------



## Kai008 (4. Januar 2010)

Versuchs mal mit TestDisc, damit kannst du wenn dir das Filesystem flöten geht die Daten immer noch auf eine andere Partition kopieren. Dann kannst du alle Ordner kopiert hast die Partition mit Norton PM aktiv schalten, und über die Rep.kon. mit fixmbr und fixboot den ntLoader neu schreiben, dann solltest du davon booten können, die alte Parittion formatieren und die Daten mit einer Live-CD/Floppy wieder zurückkopieren.


----------



## Dennis123 (4. Januar 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten:

Testdisk habe ich auch schon probiert, beim DeepSearch hat er mir die Partition angezeigt. Konnte ich leider nicht einsehen, es kam "Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged".
Die Partition war auch leider nicht doppelt enthalten.


----------



## Kai008 (4. Januar 2010)

Seltsam, das Programm ist ja in erster Linie dazu da bei beschädigten FS's Files zu retten.
Hast du es auch so gemacht:

[No Log] (optional), Enter -> Platte ausgewählt, Enter -> [Intel] Enter -> [Analyse], Enter -> [Quick Search], Enter, N oder Y, wenn er was gefunden hat Markieren und P drücken -> sonst [Deeper Search] und einen Schritt zurück.

Aber wenn er sie nicht schon bei der Quick Search findet scheint die Platte relativ stark beschädigt zu sein. Dann würde ich es mit solchen Programmen wie das, was Godstyle genannt hat versuchen, aber nur wenn die wirklich versuchen die Parition zu reparieren und keine Daten wiederherzustellen. Für so was gibt es nämlich echt keine zuverlässigen Programme, habe mal testweiße eine nagelneue Platte mit Daten von einer anderen beschrieben, sie Quickformatiert und mit mehreren Programmen, unter anderen das (mehr oder weniger) neue von O & O versucht wiederherzustellen. Ich hatte bei allen max. gerade mal ein wenig mehr als die Hälte der Daten zurück, und das obwohl ja nur der MFT geleert wurde.
Wenn dir wirklich ein Teil der Daten sehr wichtig ist kannst du formatieren und es so benutzen, mach dir dabei aber keine Hoffnungen, bringt nur was wenn dir spezielle Daten wichtig sind und du dann ist es ein Glückspiel dass genau die wiederhergestellt werden können. 

Es gibt sicher eine Möglichkeit die Daten vollständig ohne FS wiederherzustellen.


----------

